# budgie sleeping on his belly with one foot sticking out!



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Guy

I have a 4 months old budgie, he was very active and playful but one day he started to be lazy and sleeps on his belly most of the day and his foot is sticking out, he eats and drinks just fine, never saw him fluffed up and his poop is normal and when he stands on the perch he grabs with one foot and the other one on the air or he lean on it "just leaning" 

I took him to a general vet and only told me to give him multivitamins and that he should be OK "I'm not convinced".

so please help me..any one got an idea on what this might be?? all my budgies are super fine .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Some budgies like to sleep in odd positions, I've even heard of people with budgies who sleep like they're dead  As long as everything else is okay, I wouldn't worry. He's still young and some baby budgies sleep in strange ways, maybe he'll grow out of it  
Just watch him closely and make sure he doesn't have any respiratory illness, or anything like that, but I think he's just fine and is being a crazy little guy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If your budgie isn't using that foot when he perches, I'd be concerned there may be an injury or neurological problem with his leg/foot -- especially since he used it in the past but "one day" pretty much stopped doing so. How long has it been since he stopped using that leg/foot?

If you press against the foot with your finger, does he close his toes around your finger or not?

From what you are describing about how he perches, lands and sleeps, I would personally be inclined to try to find another vet for a second opinion or contact an on-line vet and provide them with pictures for evaluation.

Locate an Avian Vet

Association of Avian Veterinarians
http://www.aav.org/search/index.php

International Vets Register
Vets

Bird Vets Near You
Veterinarians.com

On Line Avian Vets

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Home (612) 9401 4586
work (612) 99825831
[email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Budgie*

Deb has given wise concern, because the chick is not putting pressure on the leg. A good avian vet can often feel when leg bones are out of position. It could be inoperable or it could be a sleepy chick that is not convinced that a good snooze is on the perch. An xray maybe called for by an avian vet ASAP.

Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## Abdo (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks guys, he can use his foot when he hops some times, when he climbs the bars of the cage and he does closes his toes around my finger ... but I know there is a problem with him.... I will try to find a specialized Avian Vet ... 

again thanks, I really appreciate it .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good, I'm glad you are going to search for an Avian Vet for your little guy -- I agree something that just is NOT right.

Good luck and please let us know the prognosis!*


----------

